# New baby will be home today!



## Dirtydmc (Aug 30, 2011)

YAY ME! Will post pics tonight. If hes out when I get home. Im excited!


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes please.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 30, 2011)

He's at home! Lisa just called to let me know. Too bad I'm at work.


----------



## Gedy (Aug 30, 2011)

Congrats on your tegu-baby  ! I'll keep watching for pictures


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 30, 2011)

Me too


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 30, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 30, 2011)

nice Dirty where did you get this one from? good luck!


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 30, 2011)

[attachment=3151]


----------



## seahawkchick22 (Aug 30, 2011)

Here ill post one for you  now we need a name for him 

You posted just as I did ya lil turd lol


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 30, 2011)

jerobi2k said:


> nice Dirty where did you get this one from? good luck!


. Varnyard.

He had two left. Some people backed out.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 30, 2011)

ARG! Seahawkchick is telling me whats going on with the new gu. I want to go home and see him.


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 30, 2011)

Ahh he's freaking cute! And I agree, it needs a name! .....and NO couches.


----------



## Gedy (Aug 30, 2011)

He looks sweet  ! he still has the green baby head.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 30, 2011)

he looks awsome


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm gonna say name him Hyde lol, j/k, figured mine could use a brother. I am going to get another one, but a female, and Hyde doesn't work. He's a cute little gu, I miss 
the green


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 30, 2011)

What about Petrie? The little dinosaur off of The Land Before Time. LOL....I'm gay. 

All of my reptile names: 
Butter cup
Peanut
Spunk
Brute
Cloaks
trio
Guido
Yoshi
Hatch
sleepy
Xerxes
Mystic
Pico
Sancho
Maximize
Genesis
Kinko
Ganja
Flick

Feel free to borrow one... and ill tell you what they are lol


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 30, 2011)

Tyrion would be funny but hes a giant not a dwarf


----------

